# This weekend...Im determined!!!



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im determined to go on a pitching the junk spree!!!!!

I want to spend the entire weekend cleaning and getting ruthless. Going thru every closet and cubby hole and yes maybe even the dreaded attic.
My sister and I have started our yard sale stuff so I am going to put as much stuff in a pile for that as I can.
I have so much junk that I dont know where to put the pile of stuff to get rid of. But I will make room.
I am going to be ruthless I tell ya.
REALLY I am.
I will even post pictures of the piles.
If I can find the cord to my camera.
Its gotta be somewhere here in the piles. I will find it. Thats part of the reason I have to get rid of stuff. I cant find anything in here.
Todays mission... find boxes and buy garbage bags.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!!!! 

I've chose today to deep clean the whole house again.... I'm almost done.... Just the kitchen and the office to go.... 

The attic does need another "going through"... but I usually wait for DH to be here for that.... most of it is his hunting things & 9 million pair of work boots all over the place.... I have a few boxes I want to go through from when we moved... It was stuff that wasn't needed right away last fall.... 

Tonight we are stacking more firewood.... we have almost 3 cord stacked already....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

So far I have gotten all together all the cans and bottles for returnables. Im about to go and turn them in to see how much money I get. I filled the trunk of my car thats how many we have laying around here and in the shed.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok the grand total was $19.60 in bottles and cans. No wonder it felt like I couldnt walk in here.
Before I left I told myself that I would spend what ever it was on cleaning supplies. I got a new mop, some bleach and some garbage bags. That all cost $19.58 
So getting ready for cleaning didnt cost me anything and Im 2 cents ahead.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

keep up the good work...


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I keep getting sidetracked on piddly stuff. Like right now Im taking the buttons off of a pair of my sons old holy cargo shorts. Oh well I guess this is part of the decluttering right? One less thing to end up on his floor.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Whoo hoo now I have shorts rags to do some heavy scrubbing tomorrow. I also cleaned off a shelf and pitched 3 big phone books. Why did I have 3 years of phone books?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You're doing GREAT!!! Keep up the good work!!! I made $357 total on STUFF at our yard sale last weekend. One of my DILs was inspired then to have one at HER house in the next town over so I am going to help and of course take my leftovers and some new stuff along with me to try and sell. She lives in a nice newer housing development so hopefully we will get quite a few people to come by.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I guess I did good today. I pitched a few things. an old phone that didnt work anyways, sorted some clothes. But I didnt do much de-cluttering as cleaning. I got sidetracked when I sorted out a basket and found some bathtub grout.
So I redid the bathtub and the sink. It looks so much better in there now that I had to scrub everything till it all sparkled.
Still didnt find the cord to my camera to put pictures on here.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok weekends over and here is the final tally. 

While I really didnt get a lot of decluttering done I did clean up a whole heck of a lot. I kept getting sidetracked. Like going thru a basket in the bathroom I came upon a tube of tub grout so I re-grouted the tub. It made such an improvement... something I should have done a while ago. Had to clean up and scrub the whole room because it looked so nice. So after hours of working on it I can now pitch one tube of tub grout. 

Today's big thing is I weed wacked everything I could wack. And I did good by cleaning up my wackings instead of just leaving them for tomorrow. See its an improvement.

Everywhere I look here it just looks nicer so I did accomplish a lot. 
I found a new spot for my crock pot..where the 3 telephone books were. Now I can get to the toaster oven easyer. That looks nicer too not having the top of the microwave stuffed with more things to plug in.

My son left his underwear & socks on my clean bathroom floor. How dare he! :1pig: They are now displayed nicely for all to see instead of the heap they were in.
Well Im too tired to sit here anymore. Good night everybody.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't toss out the tub grout! Put it in a small basket under the bathroom sink, along with the supplies needed for repairs when the faucet leaks. It's a royal pain to have to go out for more of that when you need it. You usually notice it while you're showering and then have to rearrange your whole day to fix one little spot!

As for the rest of your weekend? Girl, you did great!!! I'm so impressed!! You've been a total powerhouse all weekend long! Don't feel too bad that your son didn't notice, though. He's used the the bathroom being the place to drop his laundry and having you pick it up to wash it. It will take a few weeks for him to get the idea. You may have to place the hamper right in the middle of the floor or even in the shower for him to get the idea! My husband STILL gets undressed in the bathroom and puts his clothes on the floor NEXT TO THE HAMPER!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Good idea, there is a little bit left it it. Ninn its like you know my house LOL When the faucet leaks Not if.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's always when. Never say if when dealing with plumbing!


----------

